# [SOLVED] processes in task manager



## Mozzie (Sep 7, 2009)

I have 2 processes in task manager with no details, i have googled these.I am in the knowing that if a process has a description is supposed to be safe.
but these two at the top of the pic that i have attached, don't have any. just wondering if i need to remove these. the csrss.exe is suppose to be a win 32 file & the atiedxx.exe is supposed to be a ATI graphics file which i am using. much appreciated.


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: processes in task manager*

Open Task Manager again, this time click the "Show processes from all users" button.

csrss.exe typically runs as System rather than User, so will not show description until you click the button.

Same goes for atieclxx.exe <<< cl not d


----------



## LitZ (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: processes in task manager*


```
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653
```
This Process Explorer gives you much more details!

LitZ


----------



## tetonbob (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: processes in task manager*

Yes, it sure does. I use procexp on all my machines. My method will give enough detail to answer Mozzie's question with Windows' Task Manager though.


----------



## Mozzie (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: processes in task manager*

Thanks guys show "processes from all users" worked, why can't windows leave this as default. may have put process explorer back on. have used it years ago and was good program.

cheers guys


----------

